# Londinium L1 boiler refill issues



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Curious if anyone here had issues with the boiler not refilling automatically on their L1 (tried posting this on the Londinium forum, but it drives me nuts)? Using bottled water, no scale built up, the level sensor connection is good and the level sensor is clean. I've been recently leaving the machine on for long periods of time (typically 5-7 days) and just realised the boiler hasn't refilled for the last three days (no water from the hot water valve was the thing that triggered the "oh shit" moment)







I turned the machine off and on again after a few minutes and the pump finally kicked in, using up half the water tank to refill the boiler.

I've had two Italian made semi auto machines before (non-lever) and never had issues with the refill functionality. Wondering if I'm just unlucky or whether anyone else was / is affected?

T.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Have you tried removing the water tank and cleaning the two metal bits and re seating tank. Not sure if this could cause the problem ?


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Don't think it would as the pump is triggered via the level sensor which sits on top of the boiler.

T.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

If you have a sensitive multimeter you could measure the resistance between the probe connection and the boiler (machine off, of course). test it when hot and cold, megohm scale.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Yup can do, of course as luck would have it it's working fine and dandy now...

T.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

dsc said:


> Yup can do, of course as luck would have it it's working fine and dandy now...
> 
> T.


Check the teflon sleeve..perhaps it's damaged, or probe wire shorting intermittently somewhere.....if it's neither, could well be the autofill controller....it's always handy to have a spare anyway.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Teflon sleeve is intact, the original connection to the probe was just a bit of chock block (screw down connection), so I swapped it for a proper crimped push on connector which holds the end of the probe securely from all sides (as it's round).

I do get a random pump kick in, typically half way through the night (shit scary sometimes), which is also a bit odd? teoretically the system should be sealed, so there should be no loss of pressure / water when the machine isn't used ie. pump shouldn't need to kick in.

T.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

dsc said:


> Teflon sleeve is intact, the original connection to the probe was just a bit of chock block (screw down connection), so I swapped it for a proper crimped push on connector which holds the end of the probe securely from all sides (as it's round).
> 
> I do get a random pump kick in, typically half way through the night (shit scary sometimes), which is also a bit odd? teoretically the system should be sealed, so there should be no loss of pressure / water when the machine isn't used ie. pump shouldn't need to kick in.
> 
> T.


It could be a faulty controller then...but remember a slow leak in the boiler might also sometimes take the water level past the probe tip, if it was close to begin with..


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Yup of course, I've had a slight leak on the side of the boiler previously, but that's now been fixed. Perhaps it's still passing some steam which would make the water level drop very slowly over time.

T.


----------



## greg-g (Mar 8, 2013)

Could it be a problem with the sensor wire being too close to the boiler wall or the central HX tube

This issue has been discussed on the Londinium forum under the title

SOMETIMES SENSOR FOR REFILLING DOESN'T WORK


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks Greg, I'll have a look. I originally wanted to post this question on the Londinium forum, but for some reason could only post in the before purchase section.

T.


----------

